# Nearly 20 guppy fry!!!



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Probably over that, but I haven't gotten a chance to count them yet 
But of course, already I have a problem. None of them are eating. I've tried BBS, special fry food, infusoria-- they won't eat. Is it possible that they're just not hungry yet (they're only a few days old)?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

all i did was put some flakes in a ziploc bag and crush them to a dust. i poured little amounts a couple times a day and they ate with no problem.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ive found that livebearer fry dont generally eat for the first day. however after that the problem is stopping them over eating

hope they do ok


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Mine never took the powdered stuff until I stimulated their appetites with live food (microworms). Although they did like the Sera micron - they readily ate any crushed flakes/mikropan after eating the live food.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

all I ever did was wait 2 days and then fed crushed flake food, they took it perfectly fine


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

guppyart said:


> all I ever did was wait 2 days and then fed crushed flake food, they took it perfectly fine


Same here. I haven't had any problems feeding guppy fry this way.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

are they eating yet?


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

You may wanna try placing a hard boiled egg yolk in a cup of water for 12hrs.
Once the water has broken up the yolk a little just feed them little drops in a fairly small tank.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah my guppies never had a problem eating anything. When they are just born, I feed them Hikari Tropic First Bites...it works great. Then, once they are bigger, I feed them either regular food that I've mashed to bits in a bag, or HBH Baby Bites. None of my babies have ever had a problem (guppies or swordtails), and I just gave away over 120 baby guppies to one of the local pet stores.


----------

